# Question(s) about Divisimate?



## shponglefan (Jul 31, 2021)

For those that use Divisimate, do people find it useful outside of just orchestra libraries?

In particular, I'm wondering if it has utility for things like New Age, electronic music (particularly downtempo or ambient pad-heavy tracks)?

Based on what I've seen, it's tempting, but I'm not sure if it's $200 tempting...


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 31, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> For those that use Divisimate, do people find it useful outside of just orchestra libraries?
> 
> In particular, I'm wondering if it has utility for things like New Age, electronic music (particularly downtempo or ambient pad-heavy tracks)?
> 
> Based on what I've seen, it's tempting, but I'm not sure if it's $200 tempting...


Hi @shponglefan ,

That's a good question. 

I have Divisimate, and just updated my version to the latest version 1.3.2. , I thought it would be a useful tool for non orchestral music, although it's primarily marketed for Orchesral Music applications. 

i.e. you can use multiple synths, with different patches on each, then play a chord, each note of the chord will trigger a different patch of the synths you assigned to the Divisimate ports, so you might get some very unique sounding chords that are not something you would normally do. one of the synths can play a pad, the other an arp, the third a different type of evolving pad/lead, ..etc. 

I plan to experiment with Divisimate using Synths, both VST , and HW Synths. I'm guessing I will be getting some interesting, and possibly wild results. I can post some feedback back here about my experimental experience with Synths. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> i.e. you can use multiple synths, with different patches on each, then play a chord, each note of the chord will trigger a different patch of the synths you assigned to the Divisimate ports, so you might get some very unique sounding chords that are not something you would normally do. one of the synths can play a pad, the other an arp, the third a different type of evolving pad/lead, ..etc.


This is exactly what I'm looking for. Just the idea of layering multiple pads at once, or pads with other synth sounds (bass/arps/etc.) seems like it could be used for sonic experimentation outside of doing things one layer at a time.

I'd be interested to hear the results of your experiments with synths and this program!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> This is exactly what I'm looking for. Just the idea of layering multiple pads at once, or pads with other synth sounds (bass/arps/etc.) seems like it could be used for sonic experimentation outside of doing things one layer at a time.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear the results of your experiments with synths and this program!


You may also like PluginGuru’s Unify then.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> This is exactly what I'm looking for. Just the idea of layering multiple pads at once, or pads with other synth sounds (bass/arps/etc.) seems like it could be used for sonic experimentation outside of doing things one layer at a time.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear the results of your experiments with synths and this program!


Yup. 

Lots of potential for experimenting with it using Synths.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You may also like PluginGuru’s Unify then.



I will check it out. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You may also like PluginGuru’s Unify then.


Hi @doctoremmet ,

Good suggestion. (THANKS). 

Is there a good video that doens't take 3 hrs, and explains what Unify is all about ? 

I might be interested in Unify, but can't seem to easily evaluate it properly yet.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

My pleasure!



The basics are explained at the 5 minute mark


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

THANKS


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

The coolest feature of Unify is that it allows you to “Unify” your already “owned” synth VSTs and then load up a bunch of synths within Unify and start building “combi’s” if you will.

Also, a lot of existing synths (and other VIs - such as BBCSO Discover and Core) have already been “Unified”. And all of LABS.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

@Simeon is a fan of Unify. I also recommend his videos for more “orchestral” use cases.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

Not sure what Unifying a vst means, Haven't watched the video. But I'm guessing they have already done some Unifications that can be used as ready to play combinations, but also a variety of vsts can be Unified by the user, to create custom combinations, i.e. even using BBCSO Pro.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

@doctoremmet ,

Do you have Unify ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

John will explain 

Basically it means a patch has been imported in Unify and is henceforth recognized and indexed in a patch database.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @doctoremmet ,
> 
> Do you have Unify ?


I do


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I do


OK. Thanks. 

I will have to spend some time checking out these videos.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

Skippy’s videos are fun. He is a synth pioneer, check his Knifonium or Plasmonic videos


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Not sure what Unifying a vst means, Haven't watched the video. But I'm guessing they have already done some Unifications that can be used as ready to play combinations, but also a variety of vsts can be Unified by the user, to create custom combinations, i.e. even using BBCSO Pro.


Spot on


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 1, 2021)

Just to be clear, Unify (as great a tool as it is) doesn't include Divisimate's main feature, which is splitting chords into separate notes and sending each to a different instrument. That said, Divisimate and Unify make a great combination. You don't even need multiple MIDI ports; just send each note on a different MIDI channel and set the instruments in Unify to those channels.

But I'll bet that if @getdunne sees this thread, he will consider adding divisi functionality to a future version of Unify.

Unify is like having multis in Kontakt or Falcon or any other platform except that it's cross-platform. You can have Kontakt, Falcon, standalone VST, and whatever other sampler platforms you want in the same multi.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> John will explain
> 
> Basically it means a patch has been imported in Unify and is henceforth recognized and indexed in a patch database.




So I watched this video (and a couple others).

I'm still a bit confused as to how Unify actually works. None of the videos I saw actually show what's going on in the DAW re: tracks, recording of MIDI, effect routing, etc.?

I'm also not entirely clear on how it works with respect to playing of notes. It looks like it has keyboard split capability? But I'm assuming it doesn't do what Divisimate does and actually map individual chord notes to individual tracks/plugins? (edited to add: Looks like *richard63* just confirmed this right before I posted.  )

It does look cool as a unified preset browser, but I'm not clear on its capabilities beyond that?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Just to be clear, Unify (as great a tool as it is) doesn't include Divisimate's main feature, which is splitting chords into separate notes and sending each to a different instrument. That said, Divisimate and Unify make a great combination. You don't even need multiple MIDI ports; just send each note on a different MIDI channel and set the instruments in Unify to those channels.
> 
> But I'll bet that if @getdunne sees this thread, he will consider adding divisi functionality to a future version of Unify.
> 
> Unify is like having multis in Kontakt or Falcon or any other platform except that it's cross-platform. You can have Kontakt, Falcon, standalone VST, and whatever other sampler platforms you want in the same multi.


Thanks.

Can Unify crossfade between two patches that are set on the same midi channel, one sound assigned to the lower range of the keyboard, and one to the higher range, and the X-fade happens when these two regions form a layer, so that Layer 1 gets gradually lower, and layer 2 gradually higher as one plays across the keyboard range ? Kind of like volume scaling feature.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 1, 2021)

Some of the things it has:


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> So I watched this video (and a couple others).
> 
> I'm still a bit confused as to how Unify actually works. None of the videos I saw actually show what's going on in the DAW re: tracks, recording of MIDI, effect routing, etc.?
> 
> ...


It is an entirely different tool than Divisimate. I’m sorry to have caused confusion. I’d rather look at Unify as ANOTHER cool tool to use.

Its power is the way it allows you to load up one instance of Unify in your DAW and have multiple “embedded” synths playing, as a ‘unified’ new instrument. It can do a lot in terms of layering and splits and more tricks, but it cannot do what Divisimate can.


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 1, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> It looks like it has keyboard split capability?


Yes. And it can route specific MIDI channels to specific instruments.

It also lets you put separate effects on each instrument, and/or effects on groups of instruments (aux buses), and/or effects on the whole mix. One limitation is that (as far as I know) you are limited to one stereo output for the whole collection of sounds.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

Can you have multiple instances of Unify in your DAW, or just one Instance ?


----------



## Markrs (Aug 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Can you have multiple instances of Unify in your DAW, or just one Instance ?


Multiple. I believe that unify can also use all the cores of your CPU on a single track, allowing a synth in unify to utilise that.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Multiple. I believe that unify can also use all the cores of your CPU on a single track, allowing a synth in unify to utilise that.


Yes. Every other instance of Unify lets you pick a specific CPU core

EDIT: this is not correct - sorry. I was confused there for a moment. It does spread the CPU workload over multiple cores & threads and appears to sometimes even make CPU intensive instruments (when loaded in Unify) to work more efficiently processing-wise.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Can Unify crossfade between two patches that are set on the same midi channel, one sound assigned to the lower range of the keyboard, and one to the higher range, and the X-fade happens when these two regions form a layer, so that Layer 1 gets gradually lower, and layer 2 gradually higher as one plays across the keyboard range ? Kind of like volume scaling feature.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> It is an entirely different tool than Divisimate. I’m sorry to have caused confusion. I’d rather look at Unify as ANOTHER cool tool to use.
> 
> Its power is the way it allows you to load up one instance of Unify in your DAW and have multiple “embedded” synths playing, as a ‘unified’ new instrument. It can do a lot in terms of layering and splits and more tricks, but it cannot do what Divisimate can.



No worries about the confusion, I'm just trying to understand what it does and how it would used in a compositional workflow.

Do you know are any videos that show it used in a recording/composing context? Every video I've seen only shows it being used for auditioning and layering. But I haven't seen anything where it's actually used to compose/record a track. I'd like to learn more about it in that context.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

Well, the reason there are likely no such videos is that it acts and works like any other VI / VST plugin. It is an instrument like any other really.

The magic is in how it let’s you create really cool combinations of all your VIs, including layers, splits, crossfades etc. Once that’s done, save your creation and use THAT new patch in a composition. Your DAW operates the track with Unify on it like any other. And you still have to come up with musical ideas on your own too


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> But I'll bet that if @getdunne sees this thread, he will consider adding divisi functionality to a future version of Unify.


I’d gladly pay an extra $79 for Skippy to include that feature. He’d probably nail it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> I don't know for sure, but I don't think so. @getdunne, here's another feature request.


See post #29, screengrabs from the manual. Wouldn’t that work?


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 1, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Yes. And it can route specific MIDI channels to specific instruments.
> 
> It also lets you put separate effects on each instrument, and/or effects on groups of instruments (aux buses), and/or effects on the whole mix. One limitation is that (as far as I know) you are limited to one stereo output for the whole collection of sounds.


Does it function like a multi-out like Kontakt then?

E.g. If I had, say, 8 layers in Unify I could record those as 8 separate tracks in my DAW with individual MIDI for each?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>


Thanks. That's exactly what I was asking about. And Unify does it.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

Is the Standard Edition of Unify good enough if I have many libraries, and VSTs of my own, which I can use to Unify ?


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> See post #29, screengrabs from the manual. Wouldn’t that work?


I was wrong, and you are correct. I deleted that post as soon as I saw yours.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Is the Standard Edition of Unify good enough if I have many libraries, and VSTs of my own, which I can use to Unify ?


You can use any plugin in Unify and when you select a patch you can then save that in unify and recall it


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Does it function like a multi-out like Kontakt then?
> 
> E.g. If I had, say, 8 layers in Unify I could record those as 8 separate tracks in my DAW with individual MIDI for each?


At the moment, no. It acts like a stereo VST on a single track.

This will likely change some time in the future:





__





Multiple Outs


I'd like to see multiple outs one day in order to refine the output of certain layers by (i.e.) FX with sidechain functionality or in general to have ...



forums.pluginguru.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Is the Standard Edition of Unify good enough if I have many libraries, and VSTs of my own, which I can use to Unify ?


Yes absolutely. I have Standard, and most of my Cherry Audio stuff lives in there, Pigments 3, Generate, Plasmonic, Knifonium, BBCSO Discover, LABS, and I have of course added my own synth patches from “non pre-Unified” synths as well. Works like a charm. Big fun.

Nothing revolutionary maybe. Yet highly functional tool!


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 1, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Does it function like a multi-out like Kontakt then?
> 
> E.g. If I had, say, 8 layers in Unify I could record those as 8 separate tracks in my DAW with individual MIDI for each?


No, I don't think so. As far as I know, to the host DAW each instance of Unify looks like one stereo instrument.

EDIT: @doctoremmet beat me to it -- and knows about plans for a future upgrade.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

My DAW is Studio One Pro 5, which offers Multi-Instrument features, where one can do similar things to what Unify does, but it is kind of limited in terms of functionality, and flexibility. I'm also guessing it doesn't distribute the instruments in a multi to multiple CPU cores to improve processor efficiency like Unify does. 

Unify seems to be something I will use for creative sound design, and performing as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

As a performance tool it is great. Just use it in standalone mode and off you go.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

The funny thing is… I was actually eyeing Divisimate 1.3 haha. Want to revive my relationship with IB and IW, before I have IS


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> As a performance tool it is great. Just use it in standalone mode and off you go.


Yes, that should be lots of fun. But I will probably use it more as a Plugin in S1Pro 5.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

I do too. But occasionally it is nice to be able to play without looking at Cubase and / or Ableton in my case.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> At the moment, no. It acts like a stereo VST on a single track.
> 
> This will likely change some time in the future:
> 
> ...





rrichard63 said:


> No, I don't think so. As far as I know, to the host DAW each instance of Unify looks like one stereo instrument.
> 
> EDIT: @doctoremmet beat me to it -- and knows about plans for a future upgrade.



That's for the info, both.

TBH, that seems a surprising omission for a tool specifically geared towards layering different instruments. Glad to hear it's on the radar for a future update.

I also noticed in that thread they do list a workaround of soloing each instrument and recording them individually. So at least that is something, I suppose.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

The idea is you mix “in the box” I guess


----------



## eakwarren (Aug 1, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Yes. And it can route specific MIDI channels to specific instruments.
> 
> It also lets you put separate effects on each instrument, and/or effects on groups of instruments (aux buses), and/or effects on the whole mix. One limitation is that (as far as I know) you are limited to one stereo output for the whole collection of sounds.


To be clear, the above is talking about Unify, not Divisimate.

I’ve had the most success using Divisimate in conjunction with Kushhview Element hosting Scaler 2, which then feeds Divisimate, which then feeds Logic OR back into Element where I setup BBC Core.

While all these tools are fun, I don’t think any of them truly hit the mark. (Element is seriously awesome at what it does however.) Scaler 2 is a musical theory powerhouse but the built-in sequences, melodies, bass lines etc. are …meh IMO. The ability to roll your own quickly would take it to another level. Then there’s Divisimate. The concept is powerful and it’s heading in the right direction. The companion tablet app to select and switch presets is awesome. I’ve shared many presets I’ve built elsewhere on the forum. But has basic arp (called Repeater), trigger (think key switches and CC), and transpose functions. One has to tweak the settings to try to avoid hung notes (which sometimes come from Scaler, sometimes from Divisimate.) It’s further hobbled when routing to Logic because of Logic’s long-standing “midi bottleneck” design, which limits to 16 midi channels when recording, no matter how many ports are available, but that’s not Divisimate’s fault. It still makes me sad however and look at Cubase with jealousy.

I picked up Unify and the CoreStation add on, and was really disappointed to discover Unify only has one stereo out. This effectively makes it a toy. Shane has it on his to do list, but really soloing and bouncing each track of a 32 track orchestral arrangement is a total workflow killer. Additionally, all midi inputs are summed to 16 channels like Logic, so same issue there as well where it’s not midi port aware and assignable. It seems like it may be a one person dev team so dev ops is slow going. There aren’t any plans to support Apple Si moving forward, so not sure about platform longevity on MacOS. The CoreStation idea and parts of it are interesting, but modifying or changing the midi parts to make them unique are a clunky workflow.

I don’t mean for this to be overall negative, I’m just mind dumping. I know it’s a wish to combine all the greatest features in various apps. I don’t have Opus Orchestrator, The Orchestra Complete, or Action Strings 2, but judging by the vids I’ve seen they all have strengths and weaknesses and nothing on the market is a silver bullet.

Currently, the best workflow I’ve came up with is to create a melody with Scaler’s help locking to scale, then audition different textures in Divisimate to taste, and lay it down in Logic. Rinse and repeat for building up the harmonic, rhythmic and textural (decorative) elements. There’s a lot of moving parts, and I won’t lie, it takes the fun and creativity out of the process. Especially since I’m not a very good keyboard player.

I’m thinking of switching to Staffpad and using Element-Divisimate-Element/Unify to audition orchestral textures before committing them to “paper.” I’d need a newer ipad for that though, so I let the Staffpad sale go by this time. I’m intrigued about the Musescore acquisition news and think good things may on the horizon, but dang I wish I didn’t have to buy libraries over again to work with Staffpad.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

eakwarren said:


> To be clear, the above is talking about Unify, not Divisimate.
> 
> I’ve had the most success using Divisimate in conjunction with Kushhview Element hosting Scaler 2, which then feeds Divisimate, which then feeds Logic OR back into Element where I setup BBC Core.
> 
> ...


Great post. Reason I did suggest Unify is that the thread went into synth territory. For orchestral use cases I wouldn’t consider it other than in the way Simeon uses it with Intimate Strings.

For synths though it remains an awesome tool to quickly layer a bunch of pads from various sources and treat that as a “single stereo VI” on a track in your DAW. Just to clarify the use case I envisaged.

The unified BBCSO stuff is great fun and reminds me of some of the good old orchestral multis that were in my old Kurzweil K2500!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks Doc. 

I'm sure I will have lots of fun with Unify, and put it to some good use.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

To me it really is one of those no brainer tools. Incredible bang for the buck. And fun to use. Yes - it is developed and maintained by two guys. But they’re passionate and musicians. So they keep updating it and every iteration makes it cooler. You’ll definitely put it to good use.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

@doctoremmet ,

Funny, I have a Yamaha Montage 7 which I love, also use it as my main keyboard controller in the studio , that has similar functionality to Unify, but the Montage is super deep, and can be quite complex, It sounds amazing since one can design 8 part performances on the Montage, but Unify is going to be much easier to use, and it integrates much better in a DAW. Plus the options of Synths, and Sample Libraries I have will make it a beast of a plugin, but it also depends how much time I dedicate to using it.

I agree, it's a no brainer plugin to have. There is nothing like this, I'm so glad this was someone's vision, and passion to produce. We are so lucky to have all these tools to make music.

Oh.. How long do you think it will take AV to release Inf. Strings ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. How long do you think it will take AV to release Inf. Strings ?


My bet: winter 2021.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> My bet: winter 2021.


That's not bad at all.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

I’m jealous of you. A Montage is a great piece of hardware. It has its own appeal. And yes, you’ll find yourself in a situation soon enough where you go; hmmm this Flow Motion pluck could really add some transients and grit to this Pigments harp patch, but only in the upper two octaves. Enter Unify.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I’m jealous of you. A Montage is a great piece of hardware. It has its own appeal. And yes, you’ll find yourself in a situation soon enough where you go; hmmm this Flow Motion pluck could really add some transients and grit to this Pigments harp patch, but only in the upper two octaves. Enter Unify.


The Montage 7 is a beast. But as usual Yamaha loves to convolute the user interface, and make it as complex as they can. It's a super deep synth, but the sounds are outstanding. I love the FMX engine it offers a lot. I think its the best part of the Montage. Yet, not publicized a lot, which I find odd. Also the effects of the Montage are first class, including the drums/perc. it offers, arps, motion sequencing, ..etc. etc.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> The Montage 7 is a beast. But as usual Yamaha loves to convolute the user interface, and make it as complex as they can. It's a super deep synth, but the sounds are outstanding. I love the FMX engine it offers a lot. I think its the best part of the Montage. Yet, not publicized a lot, which I find odd. Also the effects of the Montage are first class, including the drums/perc. it offers, arps, motion sequencing, ..etc. etc.


By now you know me well enough to have gauges the FMX is THE feature for me! The only two FM Yamaha engines I have never actively used are it and the F1SR. I do find some consolation in the fact that I have Tracktion’s f.’em 11 operator FM synth. But hardware is something else… which reminds me to use f.’em inside of Unify one of these days hehe


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> By now you know me well enough to have gauges the FMX is THE feature for me! The only two FM Yamaha engines I have never actively used are it and the F1SR. I do find some consolation in the fact that I have Tracktion’s f.’em 11 operator FM synth. But hardware is something else… which reminds me to use f.’em inside of Unify one of these days hehe


How are you getting along with f.'em ? Has it been updated to iron out some of the bugs/issues when it was first released ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

Yes. A couple of fast June bugfix releases smoothed it out. After release 1.05 everything works great. Couple of small things, but Wolfram is actively engaging with the user community. Cool synth.


----------



## Simeon (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @Simeon is a fan of Unify. I also recommend his videos for more “orchestral” use cases.


Yes, I am a huge Unify fan to be sure as I love creating these huge ensembles as well as experimenting with key switching, velocity layering, splits, and more.

I have yet to dive into Divisimate but have connected with them and will be learning more about using this very powerful tool as well. This is also in the same context of learning how to get the most out of the Audio Modelling instruments that seem to be a perfect companion for Divisimate.

There is such a tsunami of new releases and advances that it is hard to keep up with everything, but that is part of this fascinating adventure and I am in for the long haul!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

Simeon said:


> Yes, I am a huge Unify fan to be sure as I love creating these huge ensembles as well as experimenting with key switching, velocity layering, splits, and more.
> 
> I have yet to dive into Divisimate but have connected with them and will be learning more about using this very powerful tool as well. This is also in the same context of learning how to get the most out of the Audio Modelling instruments that seem to be a perfect companion for Divisimate.
> 
> There is such a tsunami of new releases and advances that it is hard to keep up with everything, but that is part of this fascinating adventure and I am in for the long haul!


Watching the @charlieclouser Hammers video - great video @Simeon. Love the Kentucky song!

Would love to hear your take on Divisimate. Maybe @aaronventure can hook you up with Infinite Brass so you could use that fantastic library to take Divisimate for a drive?

Anyway. Your Intimate Strings short sold Unify to me. Immediately purchased it afterwards and been getting a lot of mileage out it. Take your time with all the walkthroughs and new releases Simeon.


----------



## eakwarren (Aug 5, 2021)

The good folks at @Nextmidi may send you a demo copy of Divisimate if you email them. Check this post for details.

To follow up on my earlier post, I've just spent some time with Divisimate's new Transposer Scale Lock feature and I'm really enjoying the possibilities.




Although Logic Pro is still limited to _recording_ 16 channels at once, I was inspired enough to dig into the environment and create dedicated routing for Divisimate Ports 1-32 to mixer channels for my BBCSO:Core instruments.






The result is I can hear all 32 ports discreetly and it's effectively the same functionality as other DAWs, when playing live. This is great for auditioning complex textures as there's no need to stop and select/rec-arm tracks on the fly. Also, since Divisimate can trigger articulation (UACC in my case) and initial CC values, literally switching orchestral presets is one touch in the companion iPad/Android app and I can dial in the balance to taste and bake it into the preset.

Next I created switch buttons in the environment to switch between sending midi to the env. mixer channels and sending midi to the sequencer for recording. So basically when I'm ready to record, I toggle Logic Mode ON in Divisimate and press my 2 sequencer input buttons in Logic, select my tracks and record. (I already have Auto Demix by Channel set in Logic's Rec prefs.) It's not that big of a deal if I have to do two recording passes for complex tutti passages, I can run off a piano sketch for consistency and it sure beats the traditional way of building up a piece one voice (track) at a time.






I'm happy to share the Logic environment routing if anyone is interested. PM me and I'll let you know when I've cleaned it up a bit.

Finally, for those with sharp eyes, you'll note that the Logic project is a study on Orchestration Recipes wonderful content. I've purchased both 1 & 2 and am really enjoying setting those up in Divisimate and Logic. The Divisimate preset isn't the one I'm studying (to respect @PhilipJohnston's IP), but one of @Nextmidi's presets shared in their YT vids. I included it to demonstrate the complex texture that can be created.

Thanks for geeking out with me!


----------



## eakwarren (Aug 5, 2021)

I just submitted a feature request to support MMC messages in Divisimate's Trigger plugin. It would streamline workflow to be able to automatically record-arm a track in the DAW when loading a preset. From the Wikipedia article linked above, the MMC message would be in the format:

`F0 7F <Device-ID> 06 40 <length1> 4F <length2> <track-bitmap> F7`

All DAWs are different, but Logic has a “Transmit record-enable commands for audio tracks” setting which when active also enables receiving MMC commands to set the record-enabled state of audio tracks. The end goal would be to load a Divisimate preset, press Record in DAW (or even transmit the Record Punch-In message so one doesn't have to press anything in DAW), and play beautiful music. Perhaps after a configurable time of note inactivity, Divisimate could then send the Rec Punch-Out setting to stop DAW recording.


----------

